# GPU-Z 0.4.3 Bios Reading not supported on this device



## puma99dk| (May 27, 2010)

i get this error or what you will call it in GPU-Z 0.4.3 but not in 0.4.2 with my Sapphire Radeon HD5770 Vapor-X 1GB


----------



## TheMighty (May 28, 2010)

I do have the same issue with my PowerColor Radeon 4870 1GB. It works when reverting to 0.42!


----------



## DarkOCean (May 28, 2010)

I have the same issue after i adjusted the ccc limits for my 5770.


----------



## W1zzard (May 28, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=123292


----------

